# Fun stuff to do with green laser pointers



## Astroscanner (Oct 21, 2010)

There is fun stuff you can do with green lasers, but *always think twice BEFORE* trying something to be sure there is no real danger of anyone getting hurt, or you getting in trouble for annoying any strangers with glare or reflections either.

Some neat green laser Youtube videos I found searching online:

This person found a wall made out of glass blocks and the laser lights up each square glass block individually as it is pointed on it 
- it looks really neat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avtvn-1DglI

This person used a 5mw green laser to turn the vanes on a radiometer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYY7GaPIcUE

This person shined it between 2 mirrors facing each other 
(just be *VERY* careful so it don't reflect on others or youself)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtbEptrDpdg

Someone shining their green laser at night while it was snowing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLR1l5P-Q-s


----------

